# لمن يريد استيراد بضائع من الصين، او زيارة الصين



## طريق الحرير (31 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
السلام عليكم ورمضان مبارك للجميع
مرحبا بكم في الصين وفي بلد التجارة....
نتشرف بوضع خدماتنا التجارية بين أيديكم..
لدينا شركة مسجلة في السجل التجاري الصيني, وتقدم، العديد من الخدمات للتجار في جميع أنحاء العالم، وخاصة العالم العربي، و إفريقيا، تقدم شركتنا الخدمات التجارية التالية 
أ – التجار الراغبون في زيارة الصين: 
1 – الاستقبال والتوديع في المطارات وحجز الفنادق والسيارات وتوفير المترجمين .​ 
2 – توفير قائمة بمصانع السلع المطلوبة داخل الصين . 
3 – توفير قائمة بالمواصفات القياسية العالمية للسلع المطلوبة . ​ 

4 – الاتفاق مع المصانع ومتابعة مراحل التصنيع حتى التسليم . ​ 

5 – التنسيق مع المصانع لتحديد موعد ومكان التسليم بما يتوافق مع رغبات التاجر . ​ 

6 – توفير مستودعات للتاجر حتى يتم شحن بضائعه . ​ 

7 – توفير الحاويات وحجز البواخر والشحن الجوي حسب رغبة التاجر . ​ 

8 – إنهاء إجراءات التصدير واستخراج كافة الوثائق اللازمة مثل بوليصة الشحن وبوليصة التأمين وفواتير الشراء وقوائم محتويات الحاوية وشهادات المنشأ وشهادات المواصفات وغيرها من الوثائق .​ 

–التجار الراغبين في الاستيراد دون زيارة الصين 
–نتشرف بمساعدة التجار الراغبين في استيراد البضائع دون زيارة الصين بتقديم الخدمات التالية:​ 
تتلخص هذه الخدمة ف:​ 
1 – توفير السلع التي يريدها التاجر وبالمواصفات المطلوبة من المصانع الصينية . 
2 – تصدير هذه السلع في حاويات خاصة للتجار للكميات الكبيرة , أو تصديرها في حاويات الشركة للكميات الصغيرة , وتسليمها للتاجر في مدينته . 
تتم هذه الخدمة عن طريق وسطاء ضامنون في دولة التاجر
كل ذلك مقابل عمولة بسيطة، وغير ثابتة تبعا لتكاليف الخدمة... 
للاتصال:
[email protected]​ 
[email protected]
008615888997703
والله ولي التوفيق ​


----------

